# Carponizer Futterboot



## Bergsieger (10. November 2007)

|wavey:Moin Moin!|wavey:

Hat jemand das Carponizer Futterboot oder kennt jemanden der es Besitzt ? Würde gerne ein paar Erfahrungen dazu hören.Bin dabei mich für ein Futterboot zu entscheiden .Das Carponizer ist ja so super günstig im gegensatz zu den anderen nur habe ich hier im board leider nix zu dem Boot gefunden.

MfG Matthias


----------



## catch-and-release (10. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Haste mal n Link wie das Teil ausschaut?Danke


----------



## Bergsieger (10. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Klar Doch!

http://www.carponizer.de


----------



## jkc (10. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Tach!
Wenn Du bereit bist 700 Eus locker zu machen, würde ich mal bei www.planet-vopi.de reinschauen, da bekommst Du meiner Meinung nach was besseres! Sieht zwar nicht so cool aus, aber einen Schönheitspreis solls ja nicht gewinnen! Technisch sind die Boote unschlagbar.

Grüße JK


----------



## sorgiew (11. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

ich würde auch zu dem teil von planet vopi tendieren muss sagen mich schrecken die magnete der futterluke etwas ab da sie dauerhaft mit strom versorgt werden müssen

das wird sich dauerhaft negativ auf die akkulaufleistung auswirken


----------



## ObiOne (11. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Mal ganz ehrlich, auf mich wirkt das Carponizer viel ausgereifter, die Leute die das entwickelt haben, haben ne menge über die Funktionen nachgedacht.
Ich finde das Öfnnen per Magnet sehr sinnvoll, erstens kann dabei die Mechanik nicht kaputt gehen und zweitens, verbraucht ein mechanischer Vorgang, der das Futter abläd ne menge Energie, ich denke das wird sich nicht viel nehmen.
Eine weitere gute Sache find ich die in den Rumpf eingelassenen Schrauben, sodass es "Krautresistent" ist. Allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, dass wenn sich das Ansauggitter zusetzt, es schwierig sein wird das Boot zu manövrieren 
Aber insgesamt, halte ich dieses Boot für sehr gut.

Gruß Obi


----------



## jkc (11. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Also die Boote von Vopi sind auf jeden Fall durchdacht! Übrigens sind die Schrauben auch in den Rumpf eingelassen und wofür brauchst Du Käfige? Schau dir das mal an: http://www.vopis.de/filme/treibgut1.wmv
Da kannst Du richtig hören, wie die Hühnerknochen knacken!!!
Also ich faher seit letzter Saison einen Vopi-Eigenbau und kann Dir sagen, dass ist der Hammer!
Und mit dem Energieverbrauch beim Öffnen der Klappen: Die Klappen werden durch einen Servo gesteuert, der einmal hin und einemal zurück schwenken muss, also ich habs zwar nicht ausprobiert, aber schätze mal, dass man diese Bewegung locker mehrere Tage am Stück machen kann, bevor man den Akku entladen hat. 
Wichtiger ist beim Motor und der Wellenanlage auf den Energieverbrauch zu achten!
Aber jedem das Seine...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bergsieger (12. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Hi!

Hat das Boot von Vopi eine Sonderfunktion falls man mal ausser reichweite gelangt oder der Akku afgeben sollte ?


----------



## Rudy (12. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Also ich habe seit ca 6 Monaten das Carponizer, und ich muss sagen echt TOP! Die Bedienung ist Kinderleicht und die Verarbeitung is auch spitze. Der Service ist auch 1A+++. Anfangs hatte ich paar schwierigkeiten, und am nächsten Tag hatte ich ein neues Boot, und das 2 mal. Allerdings hat sich später rausgestellt das es nicht am Boot lag, sondern der Akku defekt war. Als entschädigung habe ich einen zweiten Akku von Alex bekommen. Akkulaufzeit ist auch super. Im großen und ganzen ein sehr gelungenes Boot und superservice. Was will man mehr. Hatte auch schon das Vergnügen mit einem Vopi zu spielen. Meiner Meinung nach kommt es aber nicht an das Carponizer ran.


----------



## Rudy (12. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

nein vopi hat diese Funktion nicht, das das boot außerhalb der reichweite von der fernbedienung abdriftet.


----------



## Bergsieger (12. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Hm das ist natürlich eine schwere entscheidung .Aber irgendeine sicherheitsfunktion muss das vop doch haben sonst wäre doch schon sehr viele boot auf dem See stehen geblieben.Oder merkt man das der akku schwch wird und man nimmt dann vorsichtshalber den nächsten ?


----------



## jkc (12. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Ein Bleigelakku ist niemals direkt leer, wenn Du merkst dass Du Aussetzer bekommst, dann lässt Du das boot 30 sekunden stehen, dann erholt sich der Akku und Du kannst umdrehen.
Und mal ehrlich, aus der Reichweite der Fernbediennung raus fahren|kopfkrat? - Ich glaube kaum, dass Du dass schaffst, denn das Boot wird ab 200m klein, 300m nur noch mit Fernglas und bei 400m sind die meisten Rollen lehr und Du bräuchstest einen Betonblock von 5kg, damit Deine Montage nicht verdriftet!!!
Distanzen über 300m sind unrealistisch, und die schafft sogar mein Nachbau, mit innen verlegter Antenne! 

Grüße JK


----------



## bennie (12. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

bei meinem modellboot trittste 2m nach vorne und hältst die fernsteuerung höher und kannst noch mühelos umdrehen.


----------



## Bergsieger (13. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Hi!

Also bei vopi weiß ich nun das er nur das beste in seinen boot verbaut und wenn mal was damit ist ,auch nach der Garantiezeit dann wird es auch repariert.Sowie ich gehört habe wird der Carponizer nicht in deutschland produziert und die teile sind auch nur so das günstigste aus Japan.Würde mich mal interressieren ob das wirklich so ist.


----------



## Bergsieger (17. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

So nach langem hin und her denke ich das es das vopi werden wird.Hat es denn sonst noch einer und kann mir was drüber berichten ? Oder gibt es ein Testbericht zu dem Boot ?


----------



## eckart70 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*



Bergsieger schrieb:


> So nach langem hin und her denke ich das es das vopi werden wird.Hat es denn sonst noch einer und kann mir was drüber berichten ? Oder gibt es ein Testbericht zu dem Boot ?



[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Da muß man [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]schon mal bis zu 6 Monate Wartezeit einkalkulieren !!![/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Bergsieger (17. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Und sonst noch ein paar infos dazu ?


----------



## jkc (17. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Musst Du mal zu www.Tacklebrother.de,  da gibts jede Menge dazu (im Forum)! 
Grüße JK


----------



## Maik Otto (20. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Hallo,

zufällig:q kann ich seit ca 4 Wochen zu diesem Thema mitreden.
Ich hab mir die "All Inclusiv" Version gegönnnt.
Das heißt Boot ,Echolot, Stativ,Rucksack ,Ladegeräte usw,

Vier Seen in unserer Region hab ich Probeweise Abgefahren und 
mit dem Echolot abgesucht sowie Aufzeichnungen gemacht.
Die reine Fahrzeit würde ichmit ca 2,5 Stunden pro Gewässer 
angeben.

Akkulaufzeit , Funkreichweite , Echolotfunkreichweite würde ich als mehr als ausreichend bezeichnen.Ab 200 Meter ist das wirklich nicht gerade kleine Boot nur noch mit dem Fernglas sicher steuerbar.
Ich habe mir aus dem Modellbau Leuchtklebefolie auf Bug und Heck geklebt.

Natürlich gibt es auch Schattenseiten bzw kleine 
Ungreimt heiten die da wären :

- Wassereinbruch am Echolotgeber nicht schlimm aber ärgerlich 

-was aber für längere Touren meiner Meinung nach wirklich
ein Problem darstellt ist das ab "Werk" nur eine Ladung der
Akkus von zu Hause bzw mit "Steckdosenstrom" vorgesehen ist.
Wer da Kein "Modellbauprofi" ist hat ein Problem. Aber Achtung
die Fernsteuerung lässt sich nicht mit Automatikladern laden
und hat den Pluspol innen!!

-Knallartige öffnung der Futterluken und Righalter zumindest
bei den Futterluken kann das mit Doppelklebeband abgestellt
werden.



> der futterluke etwas ab da sie dauerhaft mit strom versorgt werden müssen


 
-übrigends .....an den Luken sind Magneten die nur zum öffnen
der Selben mit "Strom" im Milllisekundenbereich versorgt werden müssen.

Grüsse Maik


----------



## jkc (20. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*



Maik Otto schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soviel zum Thema durchdacht...#d

Grüße JK


----------



## Fishmaster (20. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen das es mit Boilies der 20er größe Probleme geben könnte.
Die verkeilen sich durch die schmalen Öffnungen der Futterklappen.
22er Pellets Füttern soll nahezu unmöglich sein mit dem Boot?!
Die eingebaute Elektronik soll auch Made in ASIA sein.
Fragen an den Hersteller bezüglich der Elektronik wurden einem anderen Forum-User leider nicht beantwortet.
Schau mal rein in dein Boot und kläre uns mal auf...

MFG...


----------



## jkc (20. November 2007)

*AW: Carponizer Futterboot*

Das wird ja immer besser!:m


----------

